# Mr Grinch?



## CherylL (Nov 18, 2020)

Took a few just for fun photos of the pups.  His formal Christmas photo did turn out nicely.




Quincy getting into the holiday spirit? by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Nov 18, 2020)

He does look a bit Bah Humbug


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 18, 2020)

I'd be a bit "p****d" also if someone stuck Christmas Tree antennas on my head before I'd had a chance to make it to the Christmas party open bar.


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 19, 2020)

Uh, ooooh! There's that look again, lol! 

Nice holiday image, he's cute and I think the scowl makes him cuter.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 19, 2020)

I think I might love the expressions you get more than the actual costumes/sets ! Always a joy to see your work


----------



## CherylL (Nov 19, 2020)

Space Face said:


> He does look a bit Bah Humbug


We call that his resting snark face 



smoke665 said:


> I'd be a bit "p****d" also if someone stuck Christmas Tree antennas on my head before I'd had a chance to make it to the Christmas party open bar.


LOL  need to break out the pup beer!



K9Kirk said:


> Uh, ooooh! There's that look again, lol!
> 
> Nice holiday image, he's cute and I think the scowl makes him cuter.


Thanks! He does have annoyed natural face 



Dean_Gretsch said:


> I think I might love the expressions you get more than the actual costumes/sets ! Always a joy to see your work


Thanks! The pups are good sports.


They were sleeping in the living room when I walked by with my camera to go downstairs.  I wanted to get photos of the set before I broke it down and moved to the garage for the grands' session.  The pups saw the camera and followed me.  I grabbed a wreath to get a head shot thru the wreath, but all 3 refused.  They did sit for this impromptu shot.




impromptu photo by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 20, 2020)

Christmas card!


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 20, 2020)

CherylL said:


> LOL need to break out the pup beer!



Sadie drinks responsibly 

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1348/6179/products/BUS-DogBrew-Can-800x800_1_2.png?v=1599142408


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 20, 2020)

That trio shot is awesome! Nice work.


----------



## terri (Nov 20, 2020)

Cheryl, that last shot is just wonderful!    I can't imagine what you did to get them to line up so nicely and hold it long enough to fire it off.   Terrific job!   It's a keeper.


----------



## CherylL (Nov 20, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Christmas card!


I did get a "formal" one for the virtual card.



smoke665 said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > LOL need to break out the pup beer!
> ...


 Pork Bone Broth?  



K9Kirk said:


> That trio shot is awesome! Nice work.


Thank you!



terri said:


> Cheryl, that last shot is just wonderful!    I can't imagine what you did to get them to line up so nicely and hold it long enough to fire it off.   Terrific job!   It's a keeper.


They will sit and stay for about 1 minute.  I have to get my settings locked in, brush their beards which I didn't do this time, and then line them up.  Usually if I get one in place the other 2 will follow.  Sometimes they will sit for a long time while I check my settings and chimp the shots.  I talk to them the whole time....Stay, stay, stay...who is a pretty boy...where is (insert name)....good boys... who wants a treat...
And when they act like toddlers I wait another day to get the photos.


----------



## phlash46 (Nov 24, 2020)

CherylL said:


> Took a few just for fun photos of the pups.  His formal Christmas photo did turn out nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he's saying "are you  kidding?"


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 24, 2020)

He looks like... I better get a real good treat for this crap!


----------



## Winona (Dec 13, 2020)

Great photos!


----------

